# Swollen face/bottlejaw wont go away!



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, I posted last week about a doe that I have that was sick. Treated her for worms, gave a round of antibiotics, iron supplements, ect... Well, during treatment, she developed what I figured was bottle jaw. It is incredibly swollen, the worse I have ever seen. She has been on iron supplements for over a week. Her face is swollen all the way up into her eyes. I don't know what else to do....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bottle jaw is edema...fluid is settling in her jaw and face area when she grazes...then when she rest most the fluid seeps back.. It takes time for a full recovery..the worm load put tiny holes in her intestines and fluid seeps out..the heavier the worm load the longer the recovery...My Nubian doe took two weeks before the edema stopped...
continue the iron weekly, B12 -B complex and high protein feed, alfalfa and leaves
Note: with edema there is also fluid around her heart and lungs..and even more so when the fluid seeps back during rest...keeping her relaxed and stress free as possible (as in don't chase her to give meds) is best for any goat with bottle jaw..


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank goodness she is one of my sweetest goats. She doesn't run from me. I've just never seen it so bad. Her eyes are even swollen! I expected to see a little improvement at this point. i gave dewormer again on Thursday and copper bloused her Sunday. I've been going out and giving her molasses water twice a day. She is getting Alfalfa hay that tested at 19% protein and meat goat starter that is 18% protein. I'm also giving 5 cc b complex and 2 cc thiamine every other day along with probios. 

I've been having a terrible time with worms this year!! Frustrated!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..worms have been crazy!... My Nubian stayed swollen up to the eye balls as well....as long as she is acting well otherwise...no need to worry...
How does her eye color look?? any improvement?


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hope all goes well with your doe. I have had to deal with bottle jaw a few times in the past. It is no fun


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks! She is acting fine. A little slower than normal but not terrible. I'm starting to see a tiny hint of pink but she is still pretty pale.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good a bit of color means treatment is working : )


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Found a home remedy for anemia/edema that I'm trying 1:1:1 apple cider vinegar, lemon juice, and raw honey. Drenched her with about 30 cc of this today. We shall see if it works.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

be sure to keep us posted on how that works for you, I like home remedies..make sure to continue red cell for the iron she needs


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm still giving the red cell and the molasses water.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Believe it or not, there was a marked improvement after the acv concoction!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news : )


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I am sold on the honey/vinegar concoction!! 3 days of it and her face was back to normal!! We also have significant eyelid color change! I'm down to the once a week red cell! 

She didn't even drop much weight!!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awesome Job!!!! ... 

so was it equal amounts of each...and how much did you give daily...share share share lol


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes. I mixed 1/2 c lemon juice, 1/2 c acv, and 1/2 cup raw local honey. I have her about 30 cc daily for 3 days.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like an awesome diuretic : )


----------

